# Freezer to Canner



## cooper3700 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm new to canning and food storage. So i just purchased my first canner, the All American 921, and canned my first jars of beef. 

So if I want to move my frozen gumbo's from the freezer to mason jars, are those things still can-able? Does that hurt the food? Anyone have guidance?

If


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats on becoming a canner! :congrats:

My understanding is that things have no problem going from the freezer to the canner, but I'm bumping up this thread for others to see - I know there are folks on this thread who have done that.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cooper3700 said:


> I'm new to canning and food storage. So i just purchased my first canner, the All American 921, and canned my first jars of beef.
> 
> So if I want to move my frozen gumbo's from the freezer to mason jars, are those things still can-able? Does that hurt the food? Anyone have guidance?
> 
> If


You''ll just have to try it and see if you like the consistency. From a safety stand point there is no reason why you can't.

BTW, why a 921 instead of a 930?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have frozen salmon, usually in the jar, because I did not have a canner full and cooked it off later. I could not tell the difference between the frozen and the jars that were not frozen first.


----------



## cooper3700 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I bought the 921 because the larger ones won't fit in the space I have. I have an overhead microwave that limits space. 

I appreciate all the comments. I'll try it from the freezer to canner and see how it tastes. I live in Louisiana where hurricanes and power loss is expected. Don't want to lose food from the freezer due to power loss.


----------

